# New 3 hole box made in Alabama



## cmordecai (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to give it to my friends here in Alabama. I drew up what i wanted and they built it to the T. It has a water pump, 14 gallon water tank, fan, airing lights, bottom drawers (60" long x 10" deep x 27" wide and 60" long x 10" deep x 13" wide), and lights inside the dog holes. I am very please with the work they did. Let me know what you think. No, this particular one isnt for sale but let me know if you might be interested in one.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

What kind of price are we looking at for that same box?


----------



## cmordecai (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking at about $5000 out the door. Quick turnaround.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job and very well done.


----------



## cmordecai (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. This guy will make whatever size or hole box you want.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Will you post some pictures of the inside?

Kathryn


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This was reported to me as an attempt to skirt the rules against commercial advertising.

I chose to interpret as product review.  It is moved to the product review section.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Will they make a 5 hole crossover? How long is the turnaround ? If they can do it in 3 months I am in !!


----------



## CanadaQuacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Where was this made. I have the exact one and bought it from someone in the banking /finance business and picked it up at their Dad's place. Several dog handlers were interested. Thanks.


----------

